# bbc news: obesity in pregnant mothers and metformin



## Natalie123 (May 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted but I just read this on bbc news. It is saying that metformin will be given to obese pregnant women to reduce the amount of sugar going in to the baby so that it is born at a normal size. This is also hoped to reduce the risk of obesity for the child. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13333175


----------



## Natalie123 (May 9, 2011)

I can't spell! I got Metformin wrong in the title, how can I edit it?


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2011)

Hi Natalie - thanks for the link. I've used moderator powers to edit the title - you weren't doing anything wrong, just not possible with current board settings.


----------



## margie (May 9, 2011)

They were discussing it on the Wright Stuff this morning. Arlene Philips commented that if the parents were over eating then they would over feed the child.

Sounds like they are on the way to declaring it a wonder-drug only the other week there was talk of how it could help in the fight against breast cancer.


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 9, 2011)

They certainly seem to changed their minds for using Metformin in pregnancy..

I was taking Metformin in '91 sent my GP and anti-natal consultant into a mass panic attack and giving me the advise to medically terminate my pregnancy when I refused I was warned that metformin had indictor for causing heart damage and that there such a high chance that damaged might not be repairable..

It was arranged for me to have an abnom scan once they found a scanner that could do it...  The results then chased me from anti-natal clinic to diabetic clinic but not hitting my files..

It had been already decided to book me into Bristol BRI rather than chancing delivery at Musgrove then having to be air lifted to Bristol

I shall never forget when around 7 months I again asked about my abnorm results...

The consultant cold bloody looked at me and said why bother now, it's too late for a termination all it can tell us now, is whether the it can survive outside of you and whether a emgergancy c-setion is worthwhile or not!

Wonder when and why it all changed!


----------



## Caroline (May 10, 2011)

I can't help wondering how mums to be will cope with morning sickness and metformin fall out. Metformin fall out is bad enough on its own acccount and so is morning sickness, unless mums to be are given slow release metformin.


----------



## Sugar-free Sar (May 10, 2011)

Hi Caroline,

Can you tell me a bit more about metformin fallout please? I'm in my last 3 weeks of pregnancy and have been on metformin all the way through after a high GTT pre-pregnancy. I had severe morning sickness until a few weeks ago so I was interested to see your comment

Sarah


----------



## margie (May 10, 2011)

Sugar-free Sar said:


> Hi Caroline,
> 
> Can you tell me a bit more about metformin fallout please? I'm in my last 3 weeks of pregnancy and have been on metformin all the way through after a high GTT pre-pregnancy. I had severe morning sickness until a few weeks ago so I was interested to see your comment
> 
> Sarah



Metformin has a tendency to cause flatulence, which I think is what Caroline is hinting at.


----------



## Sugar-free Sar (May 10, 2011)

Ohhh, okay  lol...I see!


----------

